# New Red Torquoise Discus



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello all,

I recently picked up a 2" Red Torquoise discus at my lfs. Ever since it's been in my tank (about a week), it's been really stressed. It stays at the back of the tank about 95% of the time, and stays almost solid black a large amount of the time as well. The other discus (cobalt) I got the very same day almost instantaneously swam to the front of the tank and is very sociable. Is the red torquoise just getting aclimated to the new tank? I've heard that sometimes it may take discus a month or so to feel comfortable in a new environment.

Thanks


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive never kept them, but i know that they are very shy, do you have any other tank mates with them that might be affecting its behavior besides the cobalt? and how dare you post a thread about your "new" discus, and not put a picture on here too, thats just rude...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Discus are shy when being introduced. What??? No pics??? Not fair!!!!!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If your discus is in that 100 gal. mentioned in your sig.... I think your problem is that the tankmates are to active. Discus need to be in a peacefull tank. The angelfish would be OK as would the corys.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I appreciate the quick responses. I'll have to get some pictures posted on here. The other two discus that are in the tank are just as normal as can be. They have their normal colors with no signs of stress at all. It's just the one that seems to be stressed. When I first added the snakeskin, it acted like this for about a week or two just not so much. So I guess since all fish have their own personality, this one is just a little bit more shy than the rest. I'll give it some time and hope that it turns around. How in the world do you determine what sex the discus are?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I took a few pictures. It let me realize how badly I need to clean the windows of the tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

gotta love those fish, thanks, i take back that comment about you being mean and rude, nice fish!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I really have to stress the importance of quarantine here. Discus are notorious for succumbing to disease after being placed into new tanks containing other discus. I'm not talking a 2 week quarantine either. I'm talking at least a month and you can't use the same hoses, nets, etc. for the tanks. Discus are also very sociable. Young discus do better in bare bottom tanks. Your fish are probably not used to having a substrate. Also, if you notice, the eyes seem rather large for the size of the fish. That tends to be an indication that the discus is most likely stunted. I hope that your new discus comes around for you. Good food and lots of water changes may help him/her out a lot! 

Good luck


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I just wanted you to know that the new discus is doing much better. It has been a frequent visitor of the front of tank, and is starting to show its true colors now. It is lots more curious about seeing what's going on these days rather than keeping to itself. Thanks for your advice. I have a new neon purple picture. I'll have to get a picture up for you. It adapted very quickly in comparison to the one that I previously discussed with you.

Thanks again...


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

hi i can see that ur camera is doing the discus no favors 

what camera did you use 

they all look a bit washed out

its hard taking good pics 

did you try switching all lights of in the room ?

and i think Lisachromis is right youre fish look stunted

and i also think that you should at least keep 6 discus in a 100gal tank 

they will do much better especialy juveniles


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

So what you guys are saying is... my little 2" discus are done growing? Even the 4"? So did this stunt occur before I got them, or after I got them?

In regards to the camera used, it's the 4MP Kodak with the 10x optical zoom. It was a great camera for the money, but I don't recommend it if you are interested in manually focusing your pictures (unless there's a way to do it that I'm not aware of).


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fish!

What causes stunt in growth?? just curious..


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i wanna know too. since i am certin i am giong to be a discus keeper in the future


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Clean water and good food are very important for young fish of any type. Most hobbyist don't have the facilities to provide this. Stunting is the result.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I forgot to add.... Cosmic, the stunting is not a reflection on your fish keeping ability. It probably happened before you got the fish.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OIC, thanks Ron!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes...thanks. I still am not clear as to whether or not my discus are done growing. Anyone?

Thanks...


----------



## kstkrt (Jan 23, 2006)

I've heard that high Nitrates will cause stunted growth....

(ie topping off the tank without doing water changes)


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

*hi*

Also do you worm youre discus regulary 

you should do it every month to keep them free form parasites and worms 

also i would get rid of al the other bigish fish in youre tank and get some tetras 

cardinals tetras or rummynose tetras 

and get 6 or 8 discus you should at least have 6 discus in youre tank as juveniles do better in larger groups

also id check youre nitites as youre fish look like they have a nititeburn on the fin


hope that helps 

ps what are youre water parametres?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Gotta tell ya...Never heard of working fish. Please tell me how to do this if it's necesary.

Water parameters:
ph: 6.2-6.8 (depending upon when you check it)
Amm: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: 10-20

Still wondering...any idea about my discus growing larger than their present sizes?


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

not sure what you mean with working fish?


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

do you mean worming?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Of course that's what I meant.


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

*worming*

ok there is a great medicine availabel wich is called wormer plus 

i worm my discus once every month keeps them very healthy 

PACK OF WORMER PLUS TO WORM YOU DISCUS IT WILL TREAT 100 GALLONS I RECOMEND THAT EVERY DISCUS KEEPER WORM THERE DISCUS EVERY MONTH THIS WILL ALSO TREAT TAPEWORMS,HELMINTHIC AND OTHER LARGE PARASITES WILL ALSO kill snails

you can buy this on ebay


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DISCUS-WORMER_W0QQitemZ7747676646QQcategoryZ66795QQcmdZViewItem


hope this helps 

regards


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you in the UK? Everywhere that I see on the internet in regards to discus wormer is in the UK. Also, all of the auctions on eBay are from the UK as well. Is this not available in the US?


----------

